# New Hunting Partner



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

After having to put my last one down about 2 years ago I finally decided to get another one 8 weeks old male yellow lab! Cant wait to get him out next year!
View attachment 49586


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I hope you get to enjoy a long and rewarding time together.
Ya gotta love a cute yella buddy.
Nice!

Spry


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Jrdnmoore3 said:


> After having to put my last one down about 2 years ago I finally decided to get another one 8 weeks old male yellow lab! Cant wait to get him out next year!
> View attachment 49586


Cute guy. Dogs are special in every way. Wish you all the best


----------

